# divide by grand total in powerpivot table



## jersey (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I need some help. please. I have a powerpivot chart with 60 leads. my overall fixed cost is $5,000. how can i write a Dax formula to take the Grand Total of 60 and divide by $5,000.



leads
Channel 4 
20
People magazine
30
NYTimes
10
Grand Total
60


<tbody>

</tbody>


----------



## MD610 (Apr 8, 2013)

If you table is called LeadTable:

=CALCULATE(SUM(LeadTable[leads]), ALL(LeadTable))/5000


----------



## jersey (Apr 8, 2013)

MD610 said:


> If you table is called LeadTable:
> 
> =CALCULATE(SUM(LeadTable[leads]), ALL(LeadTable))/5000



thank you Mike. you are the best.


----------

